# fauler Koi?



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Was bedeutet es wenn ein Koi auf dem Grund faul dasitzt, ohne sich zu bewegen? Nur wenn es zu fressen gibt wird geschwommen und auch gefressen und zwischendurch zeigt er auch nur wehnig Bewegung.
Sonst ist alles normal , keine äusserlichen Anzeichen. 
Wasserwerte sind auch OK.

Die Schwimmbewegungen sind etwas schwerfällig, aber er ist auch etwa 50 cm groß.
Etwass dicker ist er ach als die Andern.
Könnte es Laich sein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hi Harti

bin gespannt auf die Meinungen.
Hatte mal im Aquarium solch einen Fall ,dachte erst an Laich ,doch er ist dann an ,vermute ich ,an Bauchwassersucht gestorben.
Bedeutet natürlich nicht das dein Koi das hat.Ist bestimmt nen faules Dickerchen  
Hoffe ich zumindest.
viel glück 
marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Ja Bauchwassersucht kenn ich auch.
Das schaut aber anders aus.
So dick ist er auch wieder nicht.
Es geht ihm ja sonst gut und sieht auch äusserlich ohne Makel aus. 
Fressen tut er ja auch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harti, 

normal ist ein schwimmender Koi. 
Ein am Boden stehender Fisch, egal ob dick oder dünn, oder weiblich mit Laich, würde ich sagen ist nicht normal. 
Aber was könnte der haben? 

Wir haben Laichzeit. 
Wie lange sitzt er schon? 
Hast Du Hetz-Aktionen bei den Fischen in der letzten Zeit beobachtet? 

Könnte möglich sein, das der Koi eine wilde Laich-Jagt hinter sich hat und sich nun erholt. 

Müßte sich dann in ein oder zwei Tagen geben. 
Mal seh'n was er morgen macht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hetzjagten sind absolut keine zu beobachten.
Zum fressen schwimmt er hoch und frisst auch, dann dreht er ein paar Runden und setzt sich wieder hin.
Das geht etwa 3 Wochen schon so, aber so extrem seit 3 Tagen.
Er schwimmt etwas schwerfälliger, ansonsten ist nichts negatives zu beobachten.
Heut war er aber schon wieder etwas beweglicher.

Der andere in seiner Größe (beide zum selben Zeitpunkt bekommen vom Chef vor 4 Wochen) war auch vor ein paar Tagen so faul auf dem Boden, jedoch jetzt ist er wieder völlig normal unterwegs.
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Es ist immer noch so.
Er schwimmt schwerfällig als ob er ein Bleigürtel um hat.
Aber sonst ist er völlig OK, nur etwas dick.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harti, 

also was nun? Sitzt am Grund, oder ist völlig o.k.. 
Das passt nicht zusammen.   

Wenn er ständig ab Grund sitzt, dann ist der nicht o.k.. 
Würde ihn mal rausholen und genauer betrachten. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Harti,
> 
> also was nun? Sitzt am Grund, oder ist völlig o.k..
> Das passt nicht zusammen.
> ...



beachte die Worte "Aber sonst"  

Hat sich aber erledigt 
Gestern ist er Abends an der Oberfläche  langsamm umhergeschwommen völlig ruhig, ohne das man ihn aufschrecken konnte.
Ich konnte ihn auch anfassen, ohne das er drauf reagierte.
Heut früh war er dann in Walhalla!
Schade eigentlich, es war ein schönes Tier (5tes Bild in der Gallerie, der linke von den Beiden)


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

das tut mir leid zu hören,

mein Beileid!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Kann ich mit dir fühlen !mein Beileid 
   MfG Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harti, 

schrieb ich nicht, Du solltest ihn rausholen und genauer ansehen. 


Leider zu spät.  :cry: 

Tut mir leid um den Fisch. War ein Yamabuki, oder? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Ich konnte Ihn anschauen ohne ihn zu fangen.
Ich konnte äusserlich aber nichts negatives feststellen.

Naja, da werd ich mir eben ein Neuen aussuchen bei uns.
Irgendwie hat er schon von Anfang an komisch getan.
Vieleicht hat er schon nen Schlag weggehabt, als ich ihn mitbrachte.

Die Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht.
Kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------

